# Nosfaratu’s Return



## TxRedhead (May 20, 2005)

This recipe is one I found online and was immediately intrigued by the name. So it just had to be my second batch of beer. It was my first batch using specialty grains so I am very anxious to see how it turns out. Racked it yesterday and of course snuck a little taste. WOW! I think we may have a winner here. Giving serious thought to entering it in this year's Dixie Cup competition.






<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=0 width="85%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="85%">*Nosfaratu's Return*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>*by Mark diSimone*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>5 gallons, extract/specialty grains 

"This beer is silky smooth and has a great chocolate character. Its 10 percent alcohol is totally hidden. It is ranked number one in our store's 18-year history." 

Ingredients: 

6.6 lbs. gold unhopped malt extract 
2 lbs. orange blossom honey 
1 lb. chocolate malt 
1 lb. pale chocolate malt 
1 lb. Vienna malt 
0.5 lb. cara-pils malt 
0.5 lb. crystal malt, 56° Lovibond 
1 lb. Munich malt 
2 oz. Perle hops (8% alpha acid), for 20 min. 
1 oz. crystal hops (3.2% alpha acid), for finishing 
Wyeast 1742 (Swedish ale) 

Step by Step: 

Steep grains in 2 gals. of 170° F water for 30 minutes. Remove grains. Add malt and honey to the grain water. Bring to a boil. Add Perle hops and boil for 20 minutes. Remove from heat. Stir in 1 oz. crystal hops. Add to fermenter. Add water to 5 gals. When temperature is below 80° F, pitch yeast. Ferment for seven to 10 days. Place in secondary for seven to 10 days. Prime with corn sugar. Bottle at 1.014. Let age three to four weeks. </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## masta (May 20, 2005)

Sounds awesome and lots of alcohol with all that grain,malt and honey....I will have to try this one.







What wasthe startingSpecific Gravity?


----------



## TxRedhead (May 20, 2005)

My log says it ws 1.065.


----------



## RAMROD (May 21, 2005)

I do belive I have found my next brew!


----------



## masta (May 21, 2005)

Here is a link to where I have bought some honey for making mead. They are very good people andsell high quality productswith great prices!





http://www.fruitwoodorchardshoney.com/index.html


----------



## TxRedhead (May 21, 2005)

masta said:


> Here is a link to where I have bought some honey for making mead. They are very good people andsell high quality productswith great prices!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Oh wow! What a fabulous selection they have. I'll be doing some business with those folks when I have more room.


----------

